# Stainless steel cannula



## Amberzak (Aug 1, 2015)

Has anyone had a reaction to these? I tried them instead of the Teflon ones and it felt like it was burning. I left it on for as long as I could but in the end took it out after only 10 minutes. Now the skin is bright red and it's bloody where the cannula was. There's a second sticky and I didn't have a reaction to that, so it's not the sticky I'm allergic too. 

I tried it again and still had problems. Same thing.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 1, 2015)

Amberzak said:


> Has anyone had a reaction to these? I tried them instead of the Teflon ones and it felt like it was burning. I left it on for as long as I could but in the end took it out after only 10 minutes. Now the skin is bright red and it's bloody where the cannula was. There's a second sticky and I didn't have a reaction to that, so it's not the sticky I'm allergic too.
> 
> I tried it again and still had problems. Same thing.



Never had a reaction to them did find they were not as comfy as the Teflon and absorption def was not as good. Then that was probably me and not the cannulas fault


----------



## ingrid (Aug 2, 2015)

I use steel & love them, would not go back to teflon. Your experience does sound like an allergic reaction? Can't remember - did you have a similar reaction with teflon? People can also be allergic to the preservative in some insulins and have to change to a different one, but then you would have had the same sort of horrid reaction with teflon, & also when on MDI.


----------



## Amberzak (Aug 2, 2015)

Had no reaction on multiple injections. The Teflon ones itched a little bit but that settled with the barrier spray. And it was a small irritation with the ones that go in to you at an angle. The ones that go straight in hasn't been a problem. When it is in I hardly noticed it. I've gone back to a Teflon straight in ones now.


----------



## Simbul (Aug 8, 2015)

Ingrid, I had never even heard of steel cannulas before today. I have to admit they don't sound comfortable at all, but I've never seen one and I'm probably missing something here. What's good about them? And how do they work in terms of angle of insertion and flexibility?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 8, 2015)

The Medtronic steel ones are called sure T's https://www.medtronicdiabetes.com/products/infusion-sets They go in at a 90 degree angle.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Aug 8, 2015)

Some people absolutely love them Simbul. I tried them, but wasn't keen on the double-sticky and found the 'change every 2 days' came round very quickly. Insertion was super easy and pain free though. Didn't need any kind of inserter.


----------



## ingrid (Aug 9, 2015)

Yeah, quick & easy to insert with no chance of kinked cannula/failed set yippeee  (except due to occlusions in tubing or absorption probs from bad site, but not from the actual cannula). The odd occasion when I've hit a nerve upon inserting, I've just pulled it out & reinserted a little further away - no waste of cannula! Otherwise pain-free insertion. Thinner shorter needle with no need to prime the cannula after insertion. 

Every now and then I get a sharp pain from the cannula when I move or bend or trouser waist band presses directly on (don't you just hate those where it lines up perfectly with a part of your clothing pressing directly onto your lovely new site arrrrgh)  BUT I used to get this from teflon ones too. Not convinced I get these more frequently or that they're more painful with steel. For me. Some people do find them to cause more sudden painful twinges though.

I don't like the double sticky construction - yes, makes it easier to use sites on your butt/back as you don't connect/disconnect at site, but horrid dangly bit swings around during showers. I use the Roche ones which don't have a second sticky bit, you're supposed to use tape to stick it on to you between the connector & cannula but I don't bother just leave it loose. If you e.g. accidentally catch the tubing, the 2nd sticky is supposed to take the force & prevent the set getting ripped out (can theoretically 'tear' your flesh, as it's steel), but I've found the cannula pad has held strongly enough. The one time I did rip it out sideways therefore ripping myself, was when rushing to remove an old cannula after a set change, and because the needle is so fine, it wasn't a big deal, didn't hurt & healed very quickly. 

Overall I find them quicker & easier to insert, and a great relief not to have failed cannulas.


----------



## ingrid (Aug 9, 2015)

Oh, and I came across this paper about infusion sets http://dst.sagepub.com/content/8/2/199 from 2014 (one of the co-authors being John Walsh who wrote Pumping Insulin) , which, under the steel vs teflon section, says 

'Length of use recommendations for IIS is generally 2 days for steel sets and 3 days for Teflon sets, although we are unable to find any data supporting these recommendations and at least one study found no difference.'

I personally find my body tolerates the steel sets better than the teflon, I often leave them in for 3 1/2 - 4 days with very little mark/raised 'pimple' after removal. 

I queried the recommended 2 day change with the pump co. reps both before & after I found the above paper, and no one has given me a satisfactory, properly evidenced justification for it....yet!


----------



## Amberzak (Aug 9, 2015)

I have to change the Teflon ones every two days. My body can't handle it really.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 9, 2015)

I wonder if the time limit is due to scar tissue build up. After all if you keep injecting in the same place you get scar tissue and then can not use that site again for a very long time.


----------



## Simbul (Aug 9, 2015)

I find that my reaction to the infusion set (I use Medtronic Silhouette, which are teflon) varies a lot.
I usually don't get allergic reactions or big scars even though I tend to wear them for 4 days.
However, sometimes I'll break a blood vessel and, while that doesn't seem to affect insulin absorption, it leaves a pretty nasty bruise for quite a long time.

As for absorption, the reply I started writing turned into something so big I thought better to spin off a new thread for it: https://diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?p=549230


----------



## ingrid (Aug 9, 2015)

I think maybe I do stretch my changes a tad too much sometimes! But coming back to the steel vs teflon (max 48 vs 72 hour change recommendation) - if there is quicker scar tissue build up with steel, where's the research to show this? I'd love to know if this should be a concern..but am yet to be convinced 

Amberzak - I know there are pumpers who have to change their cannula every day due to serious decline in absorption after 24 hours, and quite a few like you who have to change every 2 days. Whatever is safest and works best for you


----------

